# What are the qualities that must be had a profane man who wishes to enter the Masonic Brotherhood?



## Mark89 (Apr 14, 2018)

Any masonic lodge around the world, matches the requirements of: Free man and good habits, believe in a Higher Being, etc.

What is your opinion about these requirements? Would they add other requirements?

I think it can be an interesting forum. Greetings.








Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 14, 2018)

The requirements as required by my jurisdiction are good and I would not change them. As James rightly suggests, they do vary from place to place.


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mark89 said:


> Any masonic lodge around the world, matches the requirements of: Free man and good habits, believe in a Higher Being, etc.
> 
> What is your opinion about these requirements? Would they add other requirements?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 24, 2018)

If we change the nature of something it is no longer what it was originally.


----------



## coachn (Apr 24, 2018)

JustJames. said:
			
		

> > believe in a Higher Being
> 
> 
> *French lodges* often do not require such a belief.


And it is _for that very reason_ that those specific "French" lodges are not recognized by the whole of the Freemasonic world.


			
				JustJames. said:
			
		

> It could be argued that that requirement is excessively cultural and excludes most Buddhists.


Yeah, it could be argued... but many Buddhists would laugh at those who would for doing so.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 27, 2018)

Not sure what you are asking. If a petitioner gets a favorable from the investigation committee there is still the ballot box that determines if he becomes a member in good standing. If the investigation committee gives an 'unfavorable' report the question is moot.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bloke said:


> The requirements as required by my jurisdiction are good and I would not change them.


Same here.


coachn said:


> And it is _for that very reason_ that those specific "French" lodges are not recognized by the whole of the Freemasonic world.





coachn said:


> Yeah, it could be argued... but many Buddhists would laugh at those who would for doing so.


Lol....Correct!


Rifleman1776 said:


> If the investigation committee gives an 'unfavorable' report the question is moot.


Here in my jurisdiction we still ballot on the candidate(s) even if the committee returns an unfavorable report.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 27, 2018)

Mark89 said:


> Any masonic lodge around the world, matches the requirements of: Free man and good habits, believe in a Higher Being, etc.
> 
> What is your opinion about these requirements? Would they add other requirements?
> 
> ...



What is considerd good habits?

In Scandinavia many GLs have set the requirment to christian faith/believe. This requirment can also be found in some appendant bodies in some countries.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 27, 2018)

Elexir said:


> In Scandinavia many GLs have set the requirment to christian faith/believe. This requirment can also be found in some appendant bodies in some countries.


Knights Templar in the York Rite here.


----------



## LK600 (May 1, 2018)

Mark89 said:


> Any masonic lodge around the world, matches the requirements of: Free man and good habits, believe in a Higher Being, etc.



By "any" I think you meant many, and I would further clarify many to the word ALL, unless your referring to clandestine or unrecognized (not necessarily the same) fellowships?



> What is your opinion about these requirements? Would they add other requirements?



I completely believe in them.  The basic tenants we hold dear, though the specifics can vary from location to location.    



> I think it can be an interesting forum. Greetings.



Greetings to you as well sir.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 1, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> ...
> 
> Here in my jurisdiction we still ballot on the candidate(s) even if the committee returns an unfavorable report.


Same in Utah.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 1, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Knights Templar in the York Rite here.


As well as others: Red Cross of Constantine, Royal Order of Scotland, Rectified Rite, KYCH.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 2, 2018)

LK600 said:


> I completely believe in them. The basic tenants we hold dear, though the specifics can vary from location to location.


Absolutely!


----------



## Bloke (May 2, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> ....Here in my jurisdiction we still ballot on the candidate(s) even if the committee returns an unfavorable report.





Glen Cook said:


> Same in Utah.


Interesting... 

There are two reasons a candidate might be rejected in our lodges
1 - not a good fit for the lodge
2 - not fit to be a Freemason

But most lodges will only focus on the second item above. If there is question over a candidate, we will generally delay and keep him visiting us so we can check him out, but if he was rejected as not a good fit for the lodge - we would withdraw him and send him elsewhere.

If rejected on item 2 - we might do a few things  - including balloting for him to get that noted in the State.. but I've never seen it happen in my lodge - but was once tempted...  he applied elsewhere and was also unsuccessful.. but was never balloted for... he probably should have been but there were objections to the Grand Sec - which remain on file..


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 2, 2018)

Bloke said:


> There are two reasons a candidate might be rejected in our lodges
> 1 - not a good fit for the lodge
> 2 - not fit to be a Freemason


Same here EXCEPT.......if he is rejected from a lodge in Kentucky he is still eligible to petition another lodge but he must wait at least 12 months after his rejection to petition another lodge and he must state on this petition that his previous petition was rejected.


----------



## Bloke (May 3, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Same here EXCEPT.......if he is rejected from a lodge in Kentucky he is still eligible to petition another lodge but he must wait at least 12 months after his rejection to petition another lodge and he must state on this petition that his previous petition was rejected.


Simliar here.. can't remember the exact rules - here you have to disclose on all applications if you have applied to a lodge and if you were accepted..


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 4, 2018)

Bloke said:


> here you have to disclose on all applications if you have applied to a lodge and if you were accepted..


Right, same here.


----------

